# Canon/Nikon - weather sealing



## battletone (Oct 31, 2009)

So I find I like taking pictures while outdoors hiking, it likes to rain a lot.  I take my XSi out in my backpack, I haven't had any issues with a light misting, and frankly, if it ever breaks from a light misting then so be it.

But a lot times I don't take pictures because it is actually raining.

Is the Nikon D300s really weather sealed?  Same as a professional Nikon?  I see on the website it says dust and moisture resistant or something of that nature.  Obviously it won't take a dunk without having...issues....but what is the extent?

The D700 looks like it is a FF sensor?  That is a lot more expensive, and I am happy with my 1.6x crop and am happy with 12mp.  But is the D700 better weather proof?

I am not interested too much in switching, as I like the function and layout of my XSi, but I would like to move to something more weather proof, and when it comes to spending $1500 (at least) for new body (and even more for a Canon as far as I can tell), I am not vested enough yet to avoid the switch.  I just have one lens so far, remote, batteries, and memory cards.   ..and the D300 seems to offer a professional AF.

I guess what I am asking, which Canon/Nikon models are suitable for outdoors?  Are weatherproof Nikon lenses comparable in price to Canon?  I need to figure out where I am going before I start putting money into glass.


----------



## musicaleCA (Oct 31, 2009)

If you don't want to switch I suggest something in the XXD series from Canon, a 7D, or if you're after super-duper weather sealing (as in torrential downpour or blizzard and it'll still work) a 1D.


----------



## Antithesis (Oct 31, 2009)

You can also get a used d200 for pretty cheap from keh.com and it's fully sealed and well below your budget. Anything below the D200 and D2 series are not sealed. Also, Canon's 1D series bodies from the mk2 on up are sealed, and supposedly better than Nikon in terms of actual water-proofness. But, the only other bodies that are weather-sealed from Canon are the 7D and 5D mk 2 (I think), which limits your options.


----------



## icassell (Oct 31, 2009)

Remember also that just because the body is sealed, that doesn't mean the lens is too.  I have a 7D (which is sealed), but I don't own any sealed "L" glass and none of my various lenses are.  If you're planning to do a lot of shooting in heavy rain, an underwater housing might be worth looking into.


----------



## musicaleCA (Oct 31, 2009)

No, all of the XXD's have at least some form or another of weather resistance.

*hands icassell a cookie for remembering that*


----------



## icassell (Oct 31, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> *hands icassell a cookie for remembering that*



Oatmeal raisin?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 31, 2009)

Look into the Aqua tech camera rain covers,which are what the pros use when it is truly raining. I bought one that fits a pro Nikon or Canon body with a 300mm f/2.8 or smaller lens on the body,and it works great.

A few years ago, I covered a big regional track meet that lasted about 7 hours. After about 6 hours and 30 minutes in the rain, and after having wiped off the buttons and the camera every 10 minutes, my Nikon D1h body started acting weird....the buttons on the back could not be pressed without the camera acting weird...I could not change the ISO....hitting the review button made the camera run thru the images one after another after another....hitting Magnify, well, you get the idea. 6hrs 30 mins, and rain problems!

The camera still SHOT,and the shutter speed dial still worked, and I set the lens apertures manually as I always do, on the lens on a D1 or D2, but the camera didn't work fully right until I let it dry out for about fie days. I sold it right after that. I bought an Aquatech jacket for my D2x that fall.


----------



## musicaleCA (Oct 31, 2009)

Derrel said:


> I sold it right after that.



That's just mean.


----------



## inTempus (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't shoot in the rain usually, I just don't have anything of interest out there to shoot.  But I've been caught in the rain before... down pours to be exact.

The last time it happened (this fall) I was properly armed with my 1D.  I didn't bother covering it, I just kept shooting as we worked our way to the car.  It got a very good dousing needless to say. 

From the last outing in the rain:


----------



## Montana (Oct 31, 2009)

Isn't there a youtube video of a guy washing his 1D series under the faucet and scrubbing it with a toothbrush.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 31, 2009)

All Nikon and Canon models are suitable for outdoors. A little rain rarely hurts a camera. Yes the weather sealed cameras can be drenched without issue, and with a weather sealed lens you can be sure to protect from water ingress in the lens mount too, but ultimately I haven't seen someone break their XSi due to rain either. 

Now admittedly I'm not talking about rain inTempus style like above, but if you're worried just drape a shirt or a small cloth over the top of the camera. This will let you keep shooting, cost absolutely nothing, and even in quite a heavy storm will prevent raindrops forming on the camera sizable enough to slip through the gaps.

Then when your camera finally kicks the bucket you have an excuse to buy a 7D


----------



## icassell (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't forget to shoot with a lens hood.  I've found that raindrops on the lens are hard to photoshop out again.


----------



## Stratman (Oct 31, 2009)

Pentax have several weather sealed cameras and lenses also. The K10D, K20D, K200D, and K7 are all sealed. As far as i know, their selection of sealed lenses is a bit sparse, but the new Kit lens that comes with the K7 is sealed, as is the 50-200WR. DA*16-50 2.8, DA*50-135 2.8 and DA*60-250 F4 are also sealed.


----------



## musicaleCA (Oct 31, 2009)

icassell said:


> Don't forget to shoot with a lens hood.  I've found that raindrops on the lens are hard to photoshop out again.



That's a very serious problem out in the rain. My solution is to use a cloth to quickly wipe the lens; to hell with keeping it smudge free. Well, if you're working fast at any rate. Sports in the rain isn't so bad because a hood on a 70-200 will be quite enough to block rain; it's on things like the 24-70 range where rain really is a problem.

Along what Garbz was saying, I've taken my XSi out in a downpour without ill effect, other than some dirt getting into my 24-70/2.8 (which is weather sealed, but since the body isn't, I suspect dirt got into the lens through the body; not cool). The zoom was a little grindy for a bit, but I guess the gears in there ground whatever it was to fine particulate, because I don't have the problem anymore. Woo! Solid lens construction FTW!


----------



## battletone (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks.  I will consider all my options.  I am a little skeptical about using my XSi without any protection in rain, but to those who do, more power to you.

That rain cover seems way over priced.  I realize it probably works great, and I understand how markets work, and Coleman selling 100x the amount of tents allows them to give you 20x the material at 50% of the price, but $200 for it is still a hard swallow.

inTempus, what kind of strap it that?  Seems to wick away water very well.  I don't know how long that was in the rain, but my camera had about that much water on it before...but I would rather it not again.

I would get a hood for the kit lens, but its looks to be about .5" deep.

I am not sure I am ready to go to Pentax.  I am sure they make great stuff, but it seems life would be easier with Canon or Nikon for whatever reason.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah the D300s is totally weather sealed, I've been caught in the rain before with my D700, didn't bother covering it, and it was fine, and I dropped it part way in a river once, and it was fine.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry to bring up an old topic... but does anyone know if the nikon d5000 is weather resistant or not? I havent found anything on it, but maybe someone here can or knows? Thank-you for taking time in reading...


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2009)

Hybrid Designz said:


> Sorry to bring up an old topic... but does anyone know if the nikon d5000 is weather resistant or not? I havent found anything on it, but maybe someone here can or knows? Thank-you for taking time in reading...


No, the D5000 has no weather sealing. 

The D300s is the least expensive camera in Nikon's current lineup that has any weather sealing.


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 27, 2009)

anything above the $1,500 mark will have weather sealing!!!! body only though, not the lens!!! so D300s will be just fine in rain (i've used mine in rain). Canon 7D same thing!! so on and so forth!


----------

